

Secure your google docs. - aprigo
http://www.google.com/enterprise/marketplace/viewListing?productListingId=5649+9637511031539972110

======
aprigo
We're a startup that just released Aprigo NINJA for Google docs. If you use
Google Apps for your domain, our app will give access management controls for
google docs, showing how files are shared inside and outside of your company.

If you have less than 20 users, it's free. More than 20: Free 7 day trial,
then $10/user/year

We're a startup using google apps, so I thought some other small startups
might be interested in seeing how their google docs are being shared with the
outside world.

